# API documentation



## richraid21 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for documentation for the plugin API. I come from a pretty knowledgeable programming background and OBS seems to be lacking some features that i think I could provide, but I'm not sure how to go about it.

Even a thread or article detailing a skeleton plugin would be fine.

Thanks


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, no such documentation exists. It's one of OBS's big shortcomings. The only real way to learn it is by reading the code.

Besides, I'm not sure learning the current OBS API is a great idea the this very moment, as it will be deprecated within the next several months as OBS Multiplatform matures. That API is a lot easier to work with, and is at least partially documented (its documentation is still in progress).


----------



## Lamba (Feb 7, 2015)

Any progress so far?


----------



## Eli Abramson (Sep 29, 2015)

Bumping..
I couldn't find any API documentation for Multi-Platform here or the website. Are the CLI options the same as they were in the original OBS?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 29, 2015)

The CLI options in OBS1 are for the most part not available yet for OBS Multiplatform.

Documentation will be a main focus as part of the next patch.


----------



## ALLCAPSMACTEP (Oct 1, 2015)

This is major. I am writing the specifications for a plugin (I'm doing the UI and QA, not programming), and I am struggling to grasp the problems. Right now I am just going through the code of other plugins and seeing how they work, unfortunately, it is limited for the multi-platform version.

The plugin tutorial also isn't so helpful for me personally as I am on OSX, and I haven't been able to compile with VS in a Windows VM.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 1, 2015)

To be clear, all development focus is on OBS Multiplatform. Don't count on anyone writing documentation for OBS1. The "Plugin tutorial" you're referring to is probably for OBS1.


----------



## ALLCAPSMACTEP (Oct 4, 2015)

What I meant is that there are a limited amount of plugins for the multi-platform version to learn from.


----------

